# Sexual harassment



## kellianne76 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I have been sexually harassed at work and need advice.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 30, 2006)

What happened?

If you honestly think you have been sexually harassed take it to a manager or head of your company If they won't do anything take it to the police. If it was one of the higher ups that did this, take it to the police right away.

Sorry if I'm not much help, that's just my opinion. If you feel that it was very serious, I would probably go to the police straight away and then talk to a manager or someone in a higher position than you.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 30, 2006)

A maintenence guy at where I work tried to kiss me when I didn't want him to and he has put his hands on me.


----------



## tsims (Jul 30, 2006)

well if he made you feel uncomfortable, and you dont think handling between the two of you is going to help then definetly go to upper managment.

tell us the whole story how it started how long has it been going on etc..

ts


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm guesing that no one else was around when this happened. I would review your companies sexual harassment policy and go from there.

I'm truly sorry that this happened to you. It's definitely not a pleasant experience and I do recommend that you do something about it so that your workplace doesn't become a bad place for you. Good luck!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 30, 2006)

This co worker started making unwanted advances toward me and other coworkers have noticed it too. He has done it front of management as well.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* This co worker started making unwanted advances toward me and other coworkers have noticed it too. He has done it front of management as well. I'm shocked that the management hasn't addressed it by now. 
IMHO you are entitled to a stress free workplace and you have my best wishes.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 30, 2006)

if you told him allready yo leave you alone and he keeks making you uncomfortable you need to tak it to the managment and have it stopped right away!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 30, 2006)

You need to talk to your human resources person!!! They need to take care of this problem. If anyone else has been harassed make sure they all file complaints too. If the company doesn't take care of the situation you can sue! Sexual harassement is completely inappropiate and you don't have to take that sort of abuse!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 30, 2006)

Uh....what kellianne????






he "put his hands all over you and when even when you said no"??

That not only sounds like Sexual Harrasment to me, that sounds to me more like attempted rape, regardless of whether or not it happend at the workplace.

This situation sucks as I had the same thing happen to me when I was 18.

This is a hard situation, but I would be very, very, firm and speak to the highest person in the company you can. Tell them firmly it has to stop, that he attempted to force himself on you and if they do not address the matter, you will go directly to the police and file a restraining order.

If at that point nothing is done, you can contact a lawyer through a legal aid society who will advise you for free.

Also, if this company insinuates in any way that your job may be in jeopardy if you don't "keep quiet about it".....oh heck, I'd get some legal advice ASAP, because you should not have to fear losing your job over this, either.

Best of luck, kellianne!! Don't back down!!

P.S. Other co-workers have witnessed this? What? Do they think this is funny or something? Or cute? Oh man......



Go Gettum, Girl!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

This is definitely sexual harassment and i'm sorry it's happened to you!


----------



## Leilani (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh hell to the nah..You should report him because if you don't he may think he can get away with that crap. I am sorry I know it is a difficult position to be in.Things like this just make me so upset.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 30, 2006)

Baby doll, you're most definitely being sexually harrassed, and you need to go to his boss ASAP! That is not a situation you want to be in, and this employee needs to be dealt with! If you don't report it, then you could possibly be setting yourself up for much worse! Not to scare you, but what if this a$$hole decided he needed to follow you home one night and make his point more obvious?! I've been sexually harrassed before in the work place, and I had no qualms about letting the manager know. The employee was immediately dismissed (I believe the manager had a gut feeling about the guy to begin with).

If this has happened in front of management, and they allowed it to happen, then you do need to take this to human resources! If they don't want to do anything about it, then I'd report the company to your local Department of Labor. They'll most definitely do something about it. Not only should you address this issue to management and human resources in person, but be sure you're documenting dates, times (if possible), and anything else as to when you're harrassed and/or when you've approached management about this. Send a follow-up letter to whoever you talked to, or give them a copy of a letter when you talk to them simply stating the date (and if possible the time) you had your discussion with Mgmt/HR. Then you should have sufficient information in the event you need to go to DOL.

Don't take this lightly! Put your foot down now and have this stopped immediately! If it continues, then do whatever you need to make sure it stops, even if that means reporting the company and giving them a bad name! You're better off being safe than sorry by dealing with this! Not to mention, think of how many other women this could be affecting in the work place?! I wish you the best of luck with the whole situation sweety. Look around online for more information on sexual harrassment, and know your rights! HTH! We're here for you whenever you need us chica!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 30, 2006)

I will go to upper management and definatley let them know what is going on. It just said that people think they can get away with it.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like sexual harassment to me. you need to report it immediately. I am so sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes - let someone know as SOON as possible - and if the people at work are being bad about it, or acting like they don't want to deal with it -- go to your local authorities!!!

Good luck sweetie



I bet that can be a not-so-fun experiance! *hug*


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 5, 2006)

I went to management and told them what happened. They basically told me that if I wanted to keep my job that I should learn to deal with what happened. I am so angry about this that I don't know what to do.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

You need to report this company to your local Department of Labor, and you really need to find a new job too! If you're interested in taking a more drastic approach, I'd most definitely consult with a lawyer about suing the company! No one should have to endure this kind of behavior, and this company needs to be brought DOWN IMHO for condoning such behavior!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* I will go to upper management and definatley let them know what is going on. It just said that people think they can get away with it. Yes, you need to do this now, so he doesn't hurt someone else too. cuz one of these times, it will go to far and could end up in rape...he can't be doing this!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* I went to management and told them what happened. They basically told me that if I wanted to keep my job that I should learn to deal with what happened. I am so angry about this that I don't know what to do. Screw the Department of Labor. They will "investigate" the claim, but it may be a year or so before they ever get to it. So, you can file a claim...but don't expect anything to be done for a long time.
Go get a lawyer, one who will work on contingency and have that lawyer send a threatening letter. If after your company gets that letter that states that you have been sexually harassed and want something done about it, they fire you...then you can sue their a$$es off. It is the company's responsibility to make sure that they do not have a sexually hostile environment and it's your right as an employee to expect the company to follow through with that.

Right now, at this moment, write down the dates and times of every incidence...who witnessed it and what happened. Write down who you spoke with in management what was done (nothing) what was said and do the same for upper management.

When your lawyer writes the letter...make sure a CC: gets sent to your manager, your manager's manager, the upper management, the home office and the Department of Labor.





Of course, your lawyer will already know what to do in this case. But, also you may have to pay the lawyer to draft the letter...but be sure to ask that if it comes to you having to sue (due to them firing you or not resolving the sexual harassment problem) if he/she would be willing to do it on a contingency basis (which means that they will not charge to work on your case, but they will take a percentage of your final payout...make sure that percentage is in the 20-25% range at MAX).

Do not let people tell you that this is ok or that this is acceptable. It's absolutely not. And, you can also file an attempted rape report with the police if it happens again (more paper trail).

Good luck and stand up for yourself!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Screw the Department of Labor. They will "investigate" the claim, but it may be a year or so before they ever get to it. So, you can file a claim...but don't expect anything to be done for a long time.
Go get a lawyer, one who will work on contingency and have that lawyer send a threatening letter. If after your company gets that letter that states that you have been sexually harassed and want something done about it, they fire you...then you can sue their a$$es off. It is the company's responsibility to make sure that they do not have a sexually hostile environment and it's your right as an employee to expect the company to follow through with that.

Right now, at this moment, write down the dates and times of every incidence...who witnessed it and what happened. Write down who you spoke with in management what was done (nothing) what was said and do the same for upper management.

When your lawyer writes the letter...make sure a CC: gets sent to your manager, your manager's manager, the upper management, the home office and the Department of Labor.






Of course, your lawyer will already know what to do in this case. But, also you may have to pay the lawyer to draft the letter...but be sure to ask that if it comes to you having to sue (due to them firing you or not resolving the sexual harassment problem) if he/she would be willing to do it on a contingency basis (which means that they will not charge to work on your case, but they will take a percentage of your final payout...make sure that percentage is in the 20-25% range at MAX).

Do not let people tell you that this is ok or that this is acceptable. It's absolutely not. And, you can also file an attempted rape report with the police if it happens again (more paper trail).

Good luck and stand up for yourself!

Very good advice!!!
Hope you're able to get things going - and don't let him rest hon!


----------

